# Iluminación con LED



## Iván T. (Sep 8, 2007)

Saludos compañeros!

Antes que nada me presento. Mi nombre es Iván, y soy nuevo tanto en esta comunidad como en el campo de la electrónica. (jua! sono a presentación de un grupo de autoayuda)

Bueno, voy directo al grano.. En vista de que se quemó la lamparita de mi habitación (otra vez ¬¬), decidí experimentar y probar un poco con formas distintas de iluminación: LEDs. Y como en toda investigación, surgen dudas. Así que recurro a este foro, donde seguramente ya muchos tienen experiencia con LEDs y demás.

Lo que me gustaría saber es más o menos cómo funcionan los LEDs RGB, y cómo tendría que armar el circuito para poder tener una iluminación adecuada, con colores RGB controlados por un tablero, en una habitacion de 4 x 4 metros.

Desde ya muchas gracias y disculpen si mi thread les causa alguna molestia.   ops:


----------



## Juan Romero (Sep 8, 2007)

Hola Ivan, lei tu mensaje y te pregunto si solo quieres iluminar tu habitacion; si ese es el caso te recomendaria hacerlo con Leds de color blanco de esos que tienen buena intensidad. Coloca varios en una placa de bakelita en serie o en paralelo ,ve tu la forma que te convenga de acuerdo al voltaje que vas usar. Los leds RGB son mas comunmente uasdos en paneles publicitarios ya que nos permite generar diferentes colores. Pero te dejo al para que veas como funcionas luego me comentas.


----------



## Iván T. (Sep 8, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!

Te comento que surgio la idea de LEDs RGB como iluminación, porque quería un ambiente cambiante, y qué mejor forma de lograrlo que con la iluminación! Además sería algo así como un  juguetito nuevo 

Al usar LEDs blancos nomás, ¿que ventajas tengo? 
Consumo? Brillo? No se puede lograr el color blanco con LEDs RGB también?

Perdon por las preguntas .. jaja la verdad que estoy un poco sobrecargado de datos. Gracias =)


----------



## Iván T. (Sep 8, 2007)

Lo que quiero lograr es una iluminación agradable a la vista, que no incandile, tampoco brille demasiado. Obviamente, no sirve para lectura ni manualidades, pero no lo necesito para esto.

Y, además, quisiera que pueda cambiar de color e intensidad, controlado por un tablero/pc/etc. ¿Será posible esto?

Acá hay una imagen para que vean a lo que me refiero..






También pueden ver el video en YouTUBE, para que se den cuenta de los cambios de colores que les digo 

Sería algo parecido a eso, sólo que tal vez con un poco mas de lux.. ya que debería ambientar toda la habitación, no solo un pedasito 

btw, la foto es de un sistema de ambientación para gamers: Philips amBX. (Fuente: GXzone.com)


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2007)

realmente interesante....
e inesesario


therad??? que es eso?

en tu primer mensaje parecia que querias una lampara de leds... 

para variara la luminosidad usa un dimmer( buscalo en el google) 

http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/rgb.htm

lo dificil creo yo seria como controlar este sistema..... el juego trae salidas???

lo de menos es poner sensores en la pantalla y asi tener una idea del control de las lamparas

es todo lo que se me ocurre ...seguramente alguien tendra una idea mejor.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hay led de alta potencia como los luxeon y los nuevos de osram, pero el precio es elevado.
Hacer una lamparita de noche es una cosa y hacer un panel para iluminar una habitacion es una muy distintan solo tienes que ver el precio.

http://www.besthongkong.com/index.php


----------



## Iván T. (Sep 8, 2007)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> realmente interesante....
> e inesesario
> 
> 
> ...


Innecesario, depende por donde lo mires.. jeje.. es algo decorativo más que nada, si ^^

Thread: Hilo.. conjunto de post tratando de un solo tema, en un foro? como le llamas a esto? 

Y bueno, la imagen fue para mostrar las luces! No quiero que cambie de acuerdo a la pantalla, sino que se pueda configurar facilmente a travez de algun panel en la pared.

Y bueno, aunque sea elevado el costo.. es un pequeño proyecto que tengo en mente 

Saludos y gracias a todos por las respuestas, voy a revisar los links que me pasaron =)


----------



## Iván T. (Sep 8, 2007)

Bueno me han sido de mucha ayuda, gracias ^^

Cuando tenga el proyecto al menos en fase beta se los muestro, y compartiré todos los diagramas o demás que sea necesario para que cualquiera pueda hacerlo.


----------



## totung (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey amigo dejame decirte que yo tembien estoy en el proceso de hacer ese tipo de proyecto y me encontre uno en esta web viene muy explicado esta en ingles pero mediante las fotos espero que te des una ayuda....

http://www.instructables.com/id/EAZWM7SMGAEWIFNUSK/

Puedes adaptarlo al tipo de LED que desees solo es cuestion de meterse un momento con las matematicas jojo    y dependiendo de tu bolsillo puedes escoger los LED puedes poner un blanco y un RGB  8) espero te sirva de algo cualquier cosa estamos a tu disposicion.....

Saludos desde MEXICO....

PD. checate la web de www.besthongkong.com aqui encontraras una gran gama de LED's si quieres otras tiendas de LED tengo otros links


----------



## Iván T. (Sep 11, 2007)

totung dijo:
			
		

> Hey amigo dejame decirte que yo tembien estoy en el proceso de hacer ese tipo de proyecto y me encontre uno en esta web viene muy explicado esta en ingles pero mediante las fotos espero que te des una ayuda....
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/EAZWM7SMGAEWIFNUSK/
> 
> ...


Excelente la web!

Se me ocurren un millón de cosas para hacer con LEDs después de ver eso! Gracias


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 11, 2007)

el amigo totung penso exactamente el mismo proyecto que yo, ando liado con uno similar solo que se programa por pc y luego va independiente, enfin, para cualquier cosa contacteme, me interesa el tema rgb, y lo ando experimentando ultimamente.

saludos

guille dj


----------



## totung (Sep 12, 2007)

hermanos si se impresionaron con el anterior ahora chequense este:

http://www.instructables.com/id/ETS0Y51WTPEP287G1N/

igual se usan los RGB's


----------



## victor14 (Sep 13, 2007)

hola ivan como te va, mira lo que vos estas buscando yo lo hice hace un tiempito para un amigo mio que queria tener una habitacion tipo bulin.-
el circuito no es dificil ya que lo unico que necesitas es poner un transformador de 220 a 12 volts y un rectificador de diodos a la salida del mismo (vos ijate que rectificacion puente te conviene mas, la armada por uno mismo con cuatro rectificadores o un puente integradito que vienen comerciales) a la salida de esto le pones un capacitor electrolitico y listo ahi tenes la alimentacion en 12 volts.-
despues tenes que disponer cada lamparita led en paralelo o serie (ojo fijate que cada linea no supere los 40 mA eso varia de acuerdo a cuantos leds le colgas), asi que tenes que poner valores de resistencias adecuadas para cada linea de acuerdo a su consumo.-
en mi caso en particular use spots de lamparas dicroicas para poner tres leds uno blanco uno violeta y otro rojo todos de alta luminosidad y cada uno con alimentacion independiente. Colge tres spots de estos en serie cada color entre si  en diferentes partes de la habitacion.-
para rematarla coloque el circuito de fuente en una caja de esas que se usan para poner disyuntores busca una mas o menos linda ya que te va a sobresalir de la pared y por el lado de afuera le puse  tres llaves codo (ejemplo las que vemos en los helicopteros de las peliculas).-
Asi de esta forma vos elejis la convinacion de colores que le queres dar a la habitacion y no te limitas a un solo color por ves.-
Si queres rematar todo con mocho estilo, el flaco que me lo pidio no lo hizo por una cuestion presupuestario pero de verdad queda bueno
el control de las luces hacelo por control remoto, los circuitos abundan en internet y asi ni te tenes que levantar para poder poner tu ambientacion.-
Espero que te sirva de algo todo esto.-
Víctor
Los electrónicos gobernamos al mundo


----------



## racso (Feb 12, 2008)

hola =) 
yo e pensado en un uso diferente jeje 
 e visto barios videos en youtube de unos cubos chidos con esos leds 
y controlados por pci no tnego la menor idea de como se ase pero me gusta la idea, si alguno sabe como le agradeceria el dato, jeje o si estoy perdido de foro ps me orienten jeje o q tutoriales debo de leer jeje. 
este es el video jeje

YouTube - Borg 3D color

gracias de antemano 

 saludos=)


----------



## Lumaco (Feb 19, 2008)

Buenas, El diseño que está en el link, alguien lo probo? alguien sabe cual es el Mosfet que estan usando?. Gracias saludos  

http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/rgb.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Y ya tienes el IC controlador de led's RGB? Lo del MOSFET sería lo de menos!


----------



## JV (Feb 19, 2008)

Lumaco dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, El diseño que está en el link, alguien lo probo? alguien sabe cual es el Mosfet que estan usando?. Gracias saludos
> 
> http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/rgb.htm



No mire que corriente debe manejar pero cualquiera de la familia IRFZxx te deberia andar, loas mas comunes son los IRFZ39 y IRFZ44.

Saludos..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pero la parte importante de este proyecto es el IC! Sin el, no hay nada!


----------



## Lumaco (Feb 20, 2008)

Si eo está claro, pero el IC no es un pic12 ?, hay algun problema con esto que no me he dado cuenta todavia? saludos!


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 20, 2008)

En el PCB ponen que es un PIC, pero luego si lees en la ultima parte hablan de untal RGB Controler que utiliza PWM para la mezcla de colores!


----------



## JV (Feb 20, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> En el PCB ponen que es un PIC, pero luego si lees en la ultima parte hablan de untal RGB Controler que utiliza PWM para la mezcla de colores!



anthony, es un PIC12, el RGB Controler es la placa completa, lo que hace el PIC es, mediante un programa, controlar las 3 lineas, la R, la G y la B, no tiene nada de exotico el CI.


Saludos..


----------



## Lumaco (Feb 20, 2008)

si es asi, pero con un pic 12c508 creo que se puede, el problema es programarlo.. y ahi no puedo hacerlo. buscare otro modo, talvez dimerizando. La idea era tener un solo control y no tener 3 potenciometros que controlar. Alguien tiene algo de data de esto?


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 20, 2008)

Observa la ultima parte! Hasta colocan un datasheet!


----------



## omarshiño (Ene 31, 2010)

hola yo 25 led ultrabrillantes en paralelo pero le problema es que me na pedido varios para una iglesia de mi barrio como aria para adaptARLOS a 220v ya que si ago cxon trasnformadores necesitaria varios y no los tengo no abria otra forma de vajar ese voltaje a 12v o otra forma ya que sacando los 25 led 500mA


----------



## ecco (May 10, 2010)

Hola, mira para iluminar tendrias que usar leds de potencia , son costosos y deben manejarlos con drivers o fuentes especificas ademas de estar montados en disipadores adecuados. Esto tanto para luz blanca con cambio de color. te aconsejo que experimentes solo con leds de alto brillo simplemente polarizandolos adecuadamente.
POdes ver algunos artefactos en nuestra pagina.
Saludos,
www.eccoiluminacion.com.ar


----------



## paturuzet (Jul 13, 2010)

muy interesante ivan, despues me fijo si puedo ayudarte, hay que ver como hizo para conectar un pixel con las lamparas, seugaremente fue el pixel de la mira pero bueno no se jeje y de ahi conectado a la salida en serie o paralelo con los foquitos 
otra no se me ocurre


----------



## ecco (Nov 26, 2010)

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con javierdom. Los leds de alta potencia luminica son sencibles a muchos factores. Los que trabajan directo a algún tipo de fuente de tensión llevan un driver incorporado de muy baja calidad limitando la vida del led a la vida útil del componente mas debil de dicha plaqueta.
Te invito a leer esta nota : 
http://www.eccoiluminacion.com.ar/nota_bajo_consumo_fluorescente.html


----------

